# Q1 v Eureka No aussies voting please



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

A height comparison...


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

^^ Q1 looks kind of small beside eureka


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Both are awesome. But for me Q1 is one of the most beautiful towers in the world, so my vote goes to Q1


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

To Me Eureka is PURE MELBOURNE

Q1 is also a stunning tower...I cant vote because I am from Melbourne..

Eureka in a skyline context










Following by atkinson1


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow nice pix
Thats a stupid diagram of q1


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

To be fair i will put a photo of Q1 not finished


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

both are so great, but i prefer a bit Q1


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Q1 is the clear winner...Melbourne style just doesnt cut it.

Q1 is awsome..


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW Q1 22

Eureka 4?

thats so random i totelly dident expect this turnout i thaught it would be the
other way arouned :shocked: :weird: :booze: mg: :carrot: m)) :dance2: :tiasd: kay:


----------



## Mr. Maciek (Jul 29, 2005)

the Q1 spire is a good 25m too tall... makes the building look redicoulos  btw just because im from Melb doesnt mean i hate Q1 just to make things clear :cheers:


----------



## salamagd (Jul 20, 2003)

broadie said:


> Thats a stupid diagram of q1


Huh, why is it stupid? I think it looks great (especially compared to some of the older ones!) And of course, heights are completely accurate


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

uewepuep said:


> I imagine Q1 would still win though, Eureka is more of an aquired taste. And very few non-Aussies are as annoyed about the Q1 facade.


I reckon most Katsaldis designs wouldn't rate very high, since the designs are quite unique and differ from the kind of designs that are commonplace throughout the rest of the world. I doubt Republic or even World Tower would have many fans outside Australia.

But it's Melbourne architecture and I'm glad that most major projects are designed by local architects.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

i have to vote for Q1...


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

broadie said:


> Wow nice pix
> Thats a stupid diagram of q1


It is stupid, the roof is 12 metres too high in that diagram


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

IMHO (not that it counts) Q1 is a 'safe' design. Easy on the eye and not really taking any 'bold' architectural 'leaps of faith'. Overall a great addition to the GC skyline.
Eureka has a very unique design, 'bold' in it's interpretation, angular at best.
First impression, you either like it or you don't, but may become an acquired taste.
Both compliment their respective skylines which I believe holds true value.
Direct comparison, Q1 is instantly appealing but boring....
Eureka commands attention if not for it's sheer height....(it is the taller to roof...fact).


----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

/\/\/\/\/\ so true...of course in these types of polls Q1 will win because it is clearly a more 'universally appealing'.....it is tall, sleek and very very safe....a very nice tower...but seriously, for overall cutting edge design and aesthetics (not to mention the obvious height difference) my vote goes to Eureka......


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

Lol, most of these posts are from Melburnians, put down the pom poms for a minute guys you are going to tire yourselves out


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

What are you talking about...we didnt vote...just promoting just as BROADIE HAS BEEN DOING...look at your selves first PLEASE.

I post 3 pics of Eureka then all of a sudden 4 more of Q1 appear..its time to up the anty.


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

No, Broadie post pics of BOTH towers, and he posted those construction pics as a favour for you because some of you complained that a bit of the crane was costing Eureka marks.

On the other hand, you guys are just blanket posting more and more shots of Eureka, offering obscure theories why it's losing (ie q1 is boring, real architecture is eureka), posting height comparisons when it's a poll about design etc etc. I mean just give it a rest, it's meant to be for international folk as the heading says, they can make up their own minds!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Back on TOPIC PPL....

Pic by atickson1

The Southbank precint..not the main Melbourne skyline, this area is located across the river from the skyline proper...one of our many skylines.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

QI

But Melbourne is fantastic!!!!


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Q1 by far!


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 17, 2004)

Q1 my a 100000000 k's but it could of been a hell of alot better!!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

It is such an amazing tower....


----------



## Locke (Sep 18, 2005)

And a distance shot of Q1 in the middle of Surfers Paradise:


----------



## joosh8888 (Apr 1, 2006)

eureka looks like a chimney


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

laxor said:


> Oh well at least Melbourne is used to being second best.


ROFL you dickhead Sydney resident.

and Joosh8888 you are an absolute retard.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Victoria* said:


> ROFL you dickhead Sydney resident.
> 
> and Joosh8888 you are an absolute retard.


Because he as a diffrent opinion?


----------



## salamagd (Jul 20, 2003)

[Gio?gos] said:


> Because he as a diffrent opinion?


No, because he is trolling


----------



## *Victoria* (May 16, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Because he as a diffrent opinion?


he is a troll. You are an idiot for not seeing that.


----------



## Northerly (Apr 24, 2004)

Jeez, who'd have thought the Plastic Fantastic on the Plastic Coast would be so popular!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## tigermike (May 5, 2006)

pffffftttt who needs fancy night lighting when a building can look like that throughout the day....faaaaaarrrrkin love it


----------



## needsalife (Apr 3, 2006)

Eureka, it puts a crown on a beautiful city


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

locke most of your pics are red boxes


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

love the Q1..its jus an amazing looking tower


----------



## pencakar langit (Feb 23, 2006)

I will go for Eureka. It has a very unique design and colour combination.
Q1 is just another usual tall building. And the facade is a bit boring too.


----------



## salamagd (Jul 20, 2003)

Quite a few days old now, but I forgot to post it here:


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

A few photos i took of Q1 a few weeks ago
The bace








Q1
















close up of the cladding


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Q1 is nice and pleasing, but Eureka is just stunning. its much more daring architecture, and i believe it works too.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Q1


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

Q1


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Q1 for sure


----------



## lozza (Sep 12, 2002)

Gday 

Unlike most people posting here both from overseas and in Australia, I am lucky enough to have seen both buildings in real life, both at night, and during the day, and from every possible angle..

And it is clear to me without a doubt which building is better by far in real life when seen from all angles, both day, and at night , and during all weather conditions. etc

You cannot describe via pictures how Eureka changes in colour from the morning to the afternoon. I noticed a few overseas forumers saying that Eureka has dark blue, ugly glass that would be found only in Dubai, but in actual fact, the glass can change from dark blue, to a shimmering Silvery Blue Colour depending on the weather conditions around it. Also, the gold top is the same too. It can look like a real bright, shining , almost white beacon at some times of the day, and at other times, it looks like real flickering chunks of gold!

Anyway, i am not going to bag Q1. It is an amazing building, it completely dominates the Gold Coast Skyline, and it looks very interesting and unique to say the least, but after viewing both building in real life, and from all possible angles, and at different times of the day, i would say that Eureka wins hands down for me !

But thats just my opinion.

Lozza


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Q1 is just stunning and unique!! I love it


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

I know everyone loves the Q1 but i like the Eureka tower better for some reason. Maybe because of its facade.


----------



## mannix_10 (Apr 5, 2006)

I thought it says no Aussies voting.......otherwise I would have placed a vote


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Q1 looks nicer


----------



## The Baz (May 23, 2006)

Both look good, very good. I'd still go with Q1 though (looks like something out of Miami). Sleek and futuristic while Eureka goes for the abstract.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

The Baz said:


> Both look good, very good. I'd still go with Q1 though (looks like something out of Miami). Sleek and futuristic while Eureka goes for the abstract.


You said it in a nutshell.

Q1- Could be anywhere in the world..similar designs globally-perhaps why it has Global appeal and is more popular on this thread.

Eureka - Wont find a design like it anywhere else. Unique.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

both skyscrapers suit there locations and city. lets move on .
cant really compare apples and oranges.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm going to go with Q1 i think it's one of the best looking skyscrapers in the world, althought it's tough to choose between Eureka and Q1. Q1 just has a more streamlined shape to it.


----------



## AngryBob (Jun 10, 2006)

Q1's facade is ugly!


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Nadini said:


> Q1 is just stunning and unique!! I love it


Very unique....nothing at all like it anywhere else in the world...I would like to see if any other country has something of similar design and quality prove it to me....


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

mic said:


> You said it in a nutshell.
> 
> Q1- Could be anywhere in the world..similar designs globally-perhaps why it has Global appeal and is more popular on this thread.
> 
> Eureka - Wont find a design like it anywhere else. Unique.


Bollucks...your implying the design of Q1 is generic compared to Eureka. 

Having seen both in real life, the only thing Eureka has going for it is the Quality of the Facade which I believe is brilliant. 

Q1 however is just brilliantly designed. 
If you ask me, Eureka is the more Generic of the two.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Bollucks...your implying the design of Q1 is generic compared to Eureka.
> 
> Having seen both in real life, the only thing Eureka has going for it is the Quality of the Facade which I believe is brilliant.
> 
> ...



Geeeezzz.....its just an opinion mate..relax

I love Q1 and think that it is a wonderful tower..but very globally common in its basic design elements and facade colour..designs like this spring up around the world..simple facade, fin and curves, its not exactly emotion evoking or controversial...its a simple, classy tower and I love it...it just fails to excite me...again personal opinion.























































This for me evokes emotion...again FOR ME it does that...it doesnt have to do it for anyone else.


----------



## MelboyPete (Nov 15, 2005)

I love that 2nd pic Mic....looks like a bright aura coming from it's upper core....looks surreal...awesome pic.
I'm so over this comparison of Q1 to Eureka...they're so poles apart in concept and design.
Knocking one design for the 'betterment' of the other is ridiculous.
Viva Q1....Viva Eureka....Viva La Difference...


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Both are great !


----------



## Joe_centennial (Sep 6, 2005)

Q1.. and no prejudisme. Pure love towards Q1.


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

Q1 for sure


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Just for some info, the Eurekas gold crown represents the gold rush, and the red stripe representing the blood spilt during the battle. The blue glass cladding that covers most of the building represents the blue background of the stockade's flag and the white lines also represent the eureka stockade flag.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Both towers (and city skylines od melbourne and gold coast) belong to my favorites worldwide. Eureka looks better seen from a distance, esp. when the sun reflects on its top.
But at all my vote goes to q1


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Q1


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

Eureka is better. The spire on the Q1 looks silly. high-fake is too obvious and penetrant.


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

q1 looks more modern; eureka looks older, but more interesting

in fact i would choose Q1


----------

